# "Iridium Point Germany" Nib...



## YoYoSpin

I've been told that fountain pen nibs marked "Iridium Point Germany"; in fact all fountain pen nibs made for the "pen kit" market, are really made in Asia, have never seen a molecule of Iridium, and are very inferior to European and Japanese nibs made for our high-priced pen maker cousins. This includes aftermarket replacement nibs sold by several prominent woodturning suppliers. The alleged tip-off is that a real German made nib would say "Made In..." or something to that effect. 

While researching this, I've run across a few interesting articles on the subject...

No Iridium to be found: http://www.nibs.com/article5.html
No Iridium, part II: http://www.nibs.com/article4.html
German nib making: http://www.thesouthernscribe.com/PenArticles/Nibs.htm


----------



## btboone

I was told the same thing by Richard Binder of richardspens.com when I visited the Atlanta Pen Show.  This guy obviously knows this stuff inside and out.


----------



## DCBluesman

Thanks for those links, Ed.  In my collecting experience I've found that for new pens, steel nibs are de rigeur for $100 and under pens; gold-plated nibs are generally found in pens in the $100-300 range, and 14kt, 18kt and other precious metal nibs are found on pens over $300 in price.  I have a couple of Pelikan pens, one that cost $400 new and one that was well over $1,000.  They both have the same nib! (FYI, Pelikan nibs can be purchased--starting at $137.)


----------



## jenamison

Hey Lou do you have any pictures of those pens.  I don't think I have ever seen a $1000 pen.  Very interesting and serious collecting.  I bet it's nice!

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman

My Pelikans are being refurbed right now but here are two Namiki's from my collection that are worth about $1500 combined.  Both are no longer produced.  The black one is "Dragon Fire" in maki-e and the sterling one is "Double Dragon" in hand engraved sterling.




<br />
Both have 14k gold nibs.


----------



## JimGo

Wow, both are really pretty Lou!  I especially like the sterling.


----------



## DCBluesman

They're both better in person, Jim.  I'll try to remember to bring them on Thursday evening.


----------



## JimGo

If you can't find the stainless one later Thursday evening, I SWEAR it was Michael! []

Thanks, I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## jenamison

Those are very nice Lou!!  Do you have a store or just collect them?  I laser engrave, but have always wanted to learn to hand engrave, those are nice pieces of art.

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman

Thanks, Mike.  I'm just a collector.  In fact, my love for collecting is what piqued my interest in making pens.  [8D]  Interestingly enough, I prefer the maki-e pen.  It's 9 layers of urushi (Japanese lacquer which I have been unable to procure at any price) with hand-painted gold.  Don't get me wrong, I love the sterling dragon, but knowing the art of maki-e (at least three artisans are involved in finishing each pen) makes it very special to me.


----------



## PenWorks

Very nice pens Lou. Maki-e art is special. Anything hand painted is special. I really enjoy painting my imatations more than I enjoy making the pens.

Here is a link to some of the finest hand painting you will see. It help to cover your key board with plastic to avoid the drooooool []

http://www.danitrio.com/maki-e/totetsu.htm


----------



## Randy_

I have seen the articles that talk about the metal iridium and its use in fountain pens.  Apparently there are similar metals that actually do the job better than iridium and that in many points, iridium makes up only a small percentage of the material use to make the tip.  

As to the source of the nibs, I took a quick look through the "BIG 3" catalogs and discovered the following.  

1.  Nowhere in the PSI catalog could I find any reference to where their pen nibs were made.  

2.  In the CSUSA catalog all of the references to fountain pen nibs clearly stated that they were made in Germany.

3.  In the Berea catalog, their nibs were simply referred to as nibs most of the time; but in a couple of places they were called "German Nibs."  I don't know whether they were talking about the style of the nib or the origin.

I don't know who Richard Binder is or where he or Ed got their information; but it seems to me that it might have been prudent to do a little more investigation before flaming all kit makers and suggesting they are selling lesser quality materials.  A couple of emails to the customer service departments of these kit suppliers would probably answer all of these questions without the necessity of resorting to rumor or hearsay, at least some of which, is most certainly untrue.


----------



## DCBluesman

Tony--I've been a huge fan of Danitrio for several years.  As a "new kid on the block" they have truly captured my imagination.  I'm hoping to add one or two of their pens to my collection this year.  As for their maki-e, it is exquisite!


----------



## PenWorks

They are the best. I bought two of the plane jane one's at the LA pen show.All red all orange. Had I sold allot more, I would have bought up to the next one or two levels.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Is it possible to replace the nibs in a Berea/Arizona Silhouette Baron pen with one of the high quality ones from Japan or Germany? e.g. are the sizes and threads compatible?


----------



## PenWorks

Frank, I was able to get a gold nib made with the same feeder housing to screw into the full size Gents pen. I should have them available by June, being made now. I wanted to do the same with the Jr/Baron, having the nib made in gold is no problem but I cannot find the correct size feeder to use. Still looking.


----------



## swm6500

Well, I do not know where any of the nibs are made.  Lou I like the maki-e pen.


----------



## arehrlich

Anthony,

Please let us know when your nibs are available.  I think you might have a sizable market for them.

Alan


----------



## MDWine

huh?  Wha'd I do????
It wasn't ME!

BTW, Jim, I can't find your.... naw... that ain't nice []


----------



## JimGo

I counted them before I gave them to you Michael...I KNOW there were twenty pens in there, including that diamond-studded one.


----------



## MDWine

[:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------

